# What's the point of T5 lighting?



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

The new thing in lighting seems to be these T5 fixtures. But why? Their watt output is lower than T8 and T12 fluorescents. They are also expensive. Why bother? Is their lumen output high or something?


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Fluorescent tubes radiate light in all directions. So to make the most of your light, you have to reflect the light heading upward and sideways back down into your tank.

The bulbs themselves are in the way of this. When reflected light hits the bulb, it's called restrike. Not only is this light wasted, but it heats the bulb, which further reduces its light output and shortens it life.

Smaller bulbs like T5 reduce restrike, which results in better light efficiency. Of course, you could always use more wattage to reach your target lighting level, but that increases heat and electricity consumption. You can also design smaller mirrored reflectors for T5 if space is an issue.

Whether any of this is important to you, that's up to you.  Price will come down as T5 becomes more common.


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

I think you're looking at NO t5's.
Most aquarium fixtures are HO t5's, These are WAY brighter than anything else, they even rival metal halides.
54w in a single 4 foot tube, Thats a lot of light.
Also, with efficient reflectors, they become even more powerful.
I love my t5's and wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 5, 2005)

from what I understand the lumen output of a T5 HO is even greater than that of a metal halide system, given the lux output over the length of the T5. That given with the extremely small amount of room the T5's take up(abotu 2" per bulb with reflector) plus the much less heat output. I dont see why anyone who had the money and was setting up a high light setup would choose anything else. If you want good light then choose PC, if you want great light choose T% HO or metal halides. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> The new thing in lighting seems to be these T5 fixtures. But why? Their watt output is lower than T8 and T12 fluorescents. They are also expensive. Why bother? Is their lumen output high or something?


I dont know what you are talking about I have a 78 watt HO t5 and it is unbelievable. A 39w 6700k bulb locally here in chicago costs $14. That is cheaper than the 6700k hagen 20w which is $18. so it costs $28 dollars for me when I have to replace the bulbs. Thats not much different than a 96w pc bulbs price which from AHsupply is $33.

Break down in price

Hagen T8 20w = $0.90+ a watt
Ahsupply 96w pc = $0.34+ a watt
Finnex 39w HO t5 = $0.36+ a watt
Metal Halide = wider range of $0.45 +

Not all number are completely acurate but close enough to show the point that HO T5 is just as expensive as anything else and nothing is cheap.

That hagen 6700k t8 is WAYYY over priced at petsmart


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

The other thing about T-5's is taht because of their smaller size, but higher output, you can cram more into a smaller space...making them very attractive to Bowfront and Cube tank owners.

Also, the TEK reflectors for T5's are freaking amazing. They dramatically increase Lux compared to any other type of reflector.

Lux is a measure of lumen penetration...so a higher lux means more lumens hitting the bottom of the tank...so better growth on foreground plants, and better growth on lower parts of stem plants (instead of leafless, weak stem bases with bushy, healthy tops)


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

It should be said that one part of the improvements with T5 is in the bulbs and the other (and substantial) is in the ballast.


----------



## tre8160 (Dec 12, 2004)

It should also be stated that T5's without individual parobolic reflectors are just skinny NO fluorescents. The reflectors are what makes the T5's really shine. I'm setting up my 65g and went with a 36" tek light and the amount of light that fixture puts off is amazing.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone have any good sources for T5's and reflectors? Especially sources *not* explicitly for aquariums? It seems when you market a light for aquarium use, the price automatically doubles (at least)..


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

This one was recomended to me http://specialty-lights.com/960065.html for the reflector


----------



## tre8160 (Dec 12, 2004)

I got mine on Ebay from a hydroponics lighting place. Price was $230 U.S.D. shipped for a 36" four bulb fixture. Some of the hydro growing sites have good deals on them, they see to be popular for growing other plants too:hihi: .


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

i was looking into the T5's. i can get the 48" t5 coralife fixture for alittle over 40 bucks but im worried since it is barely 50 watts. i would be concerned that the plants wouldnt be able to grow as well. i guess i could alwyas get two of them though


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

BlueRam said:


> It should be said that one part of the improvements with T5 is in the bulbs and the other (and substantial) is in the ballast.


Also take into account less heat involved.... No fans on a my tek 48" is an awsome thing. Now if I just had a four bulb system. 

As I'm finding it's best to go big if you can afford it. One of these days I'll get a new fixture to place four of these 54w bulbs over my 55g.


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

The coralife does not appear to have individual reflectors for the t-5 bulbs. As such it is loosing some of the efficiency that the t-5's have to offer.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

PC bulbs are bent T5 lights. Always remember that.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 11, 2005)

Ryzilla, where in Chicago did you find T-5 bulbs so cheap?


----------



## thatguy (Oct 11, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> PC bulbs are bent T5 lights. Always remember that.



if this is true, then t5s are the same as PC. everyone above is advocating t5s over PC...saying they are better. Whose right then?


----------



## emoore3 (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes PCs are bend T5s. You can get more light to the tank with T5's than with PC's because PC's have more restrike. The relector for the T5's is what makes the difference. If you used T5's without a reflector then it would not provide an advantage over the PC's.

That said I use PC's on my tank and they work really well. If I had to start over again I would probably get T5's but there is not reason to replace the PC's with T5's


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

The common PC bulb is a bent T5 HO bulb. So the reason you would use a t5 NO is to replace a NO T8 or T12 with what seems to be slightly more light with less energy consummed. The reason I would pick a T5 HO over a PC is the I have a 4' tank so one buld spans. Easier to mix colors too. Odd/small tanks are still excelent canidates for PC.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

so tonight i took out one of the 48" 56 watt t5 coralife fixtures we have at work. put it on a 75 gallon and HOLY COW!! that was amazingly bright. i think im gonna buy one with my x-mas money. i will get it for 51 bucks after my discount which isnt too bad. plus it looks very nice. do you think i would need 2 of them though? to have 112 watts of light? making that 2 wgp ir does that really not matter with these.


----------



## BOTIA (Dec 23, 2003)

Not true even without reflectors a white painted hood works fine.
My tank bubbles like champayne since I switched over to T5HO's last year.
T5's do work best with a parabolic 3 inch reflector. The Prebuilt T5 hood are less efficient becuase they tend to pack the bulbs closer together
Botia




tre8160 said:


> It should also be stated that T5's without individual parobolic reflectors are just skinny NO fluorescents. The reflectors are what makes the T5's really shine. I'm setting up my 65g and went with a 36" tek light and the amount of light that fixture puts off is amazing.


----------



## tre8160 (Dec 12, 2004)

BOTIA said:


> Not true even without reflectors a white painted hood works fine.
> My tank bubbles like champayne since I switched over to T5HO's last year.
> T5's do work best with a parabolic 3 inch reflector. The Prebuilt T5 hood are less efficient becuase they tend to pack the bulbs closer together
> Botia


 Are you saying that my tek fixture's inefficiant...interesting. That's one of the big pro's to T5's, due to their size you can get alot more of them in a smaller area. Also I never said they wouldn't work without the individual reflectors but you'll never really see their potential without them either.


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

No use to start a holy war. Not even worth compairing a cheep t5 fixture to a tek.

Mine bubblled quite well with an odno shoplight too.  
Understand that HO T5's are pretty much inhearntly overdriven (so are cf's). Even with just white paint, T5's will get less restrike than a hood packed full of t12's or t8's. 

That said, the other really nice thing is that since they are smaller, you do not have to pack the hood full, and have room for reflectors that make them even more efficient.

In Thoery at leist - my primary light is a hqi Metal Halide.


----------



## BOTIA (Dec 23, 2003)

No offence
Not exactly but I have seen a lot of T5 fixtures with bulbs very close together bulbs and very narrow reflectors. The optimum width for a t5 bulb reflector is 3inches. Still 4 T5 with the 3 inch parabolic reflectors is still only 1ft width . With that much light over say a 75 gallon the watts/g rule gets tossed as they are so freaking bright.
My rotala indica gets blood red and pink in my 70 cause the GE 65K's through so much red light out. 
IMHO in a custom hood a diy T5 with parabolic reflectors and a fulham ballast will be cheaper and brighter than SOME T5 fixtures.
I am lucky enough to be able to get the 54 watt GE starcoat 67K 4 footers for 9.50 at my local industrial shop
Botia




tre8160 said:


> Are you saying that my tek fixture's inefficiant...interesting. That's one of the big pro's to T5's, due to their size you can get alot more of them in a smaller area. Also I never said they wouldn't work without the individual reflectors but you'll never really see their potential without them either.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

thatguy said:


> if this is true, then t5s are the same as PC. everyone above is advocating t5s over PC...saying they are better. Whose right then?


Three big advantages in my opinion.:thumbsup: 

1) From Reefgeek the 48 inch $11.95 T5 GE "starcoats" are cheap to replace. And though expensive, the Tek T5 is a very high quality American made fixture. They are manufactured in Vancouver WA, just across the Columbia River from Portland, OR. Its nice to buy made in the US, for a change. They are very bright. 

2)Here is the second big advantage... A T5 with a parabolic reflector which wraps around each bulb pushes a super efficient amount of light down into the tank. Not into the bulb. T5s were originally developed in Europe for efficient conscious "reefers".

3)And no fans. Sweet silence. Especially compared to my new computer with its ridiculous extra AMD fans. All this saves money with lighter power bill (pun intended). 

Which gets me thinking about the 600 watts of power my heaters run this time of year coupled with the TEK's 216 watts. It starts to add up after a couple of tanks! Yikes.


----------



## The Snowdog (Aug 13, 2005)

TheOtherGeoff said:


> so tonight i took out one of the 48" 56 watt t5 coralife fixtures we have at work. put it on a 75 gallon and HOLY COW!! that was amazingly bright. i think im gonna buy one with my x-mas money. i will get it for 51 bucks after my discount which isnt too bad. plus it looks very nice. do you think i would need 2 of them though? to have 112 watts of light? making that 2 wgp ir does that really not matter with these.


I have 2x28W over my 20G tank using these fixtures and it is more light than I can use while dosing just Excel. 

Note that these just aren't in the same class as the fancy high-end T5 lights. There are two bulbs crammed into a fairly small space with a pretty crummy reflector. However, I bet if I did have CO2 injection, that I would have all the light I needed by running both fixtures together for the full photoperiod. Another plus to having to four 24" bulbs us the top-notch light coverage.


----------



## tre8160 (Dec 12, 2004)

I picked mine up for from a hydroponic equiptment store on ebay called seeds ect, paid $225 shipped for a 36" 4 bulb Tek light. Most hydroponic places sell these fixtures. It appears that they're quite popular for growing "other" plants too.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

tre8160 said:


> I picked mine up for from a hydroponic equiptment store on ebay called seeds ect, paid $225 shipped for a 36" 4 bulb Tek light. Most hydroponic places sell these fixtures. It appears that they're quite popular for growing "other" plants too.


The only problem with purchasing a horticulture TEK, is it has two banks of lights, but all on one power cord. I made that mistake, and eventually was able to wire in a second cord. Now each bank (with its own power cord) is on its own timer. Sure, I saved a few bucks, but totally regretted it when trying to put in the second power cord. And if one wants to check out the TEKs legendary quality, just try to take these "built like a tank" lights apart. It was darn near impossible. But if you don't care about having a few hours with just one bank on, it can save some money to buy from a good hydroponics dealer.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I would have to wonder about the reflectors on the doper lights. Are they designed to punch the light straight down or spread it out a bit. That's a very good question. Not having seen one of these lights I have no idea.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Rex Grigg said:


> I would have to wonder about the reflectors on the doper lights. Are they designed to punch the light straight down or spread it out a bit. That's a very good question. Not having seen one of these lights I have no idea.


Doper (reefer) lights?:icon_roll LOL. The Tek horticulture light reflector is identical to the aquatic light. It has two on off switches; one for each bank. Both are coupled to only one power cord. Thats the only difference, and they cost quite a bit less too. But its not worth the savings, believe me, if you want to use two timers.

Another interesting thing on the Tek reflector. Its from one piece of miro material and they kind of "rolled" the parabolic reflectors one after another from a single strip of metal. Sunlight Supply saved some space that way and a 4x54 watt gives plenty of coverage for a 18" deep tank. Not much spill forward or behind either. These lights were designed with reef tanks in mind, I believe.


----------



## tre8160 (Dec 12, 2004)

Betowess said:


> Doper (reefer) lights?:icon_roll LOL. The Tek horticulture light reflector is identical to the aquatic light. It has two on off switches; one for each bank. Both are coupled to only one power cord. Thats the only difference, and they cost quite a bit less too. But its not worth the savings, believe me, if you want to use two timers.


 My Tek has two banks of lights with two seperate power cords so you can run one or both on seperate timers. It's the same light that would run you about 280 elsewhere and on top of that you'd have to pay shipping. I too did alot of homework on these fixtures before I purchased one.
Yes T5's are gaining interest in the reefing community not too sure when they gained popularity with the reefer community though. There's alot of T5 info here http://www.reefcentral.com/ .


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

tre8160 said:


> Yes T5's are gaining interest in the reefing community not too sure when they gained popularity with the reefer community though. There's alot of T5 info here http://www.reefcentral.com/ .



T5s started with European reefers, I believe.


----------



## Dwayne (Nov 2, 2004)

OK,

Well then what is the verdict? What is better, Compact fluoro's or T5's?

Dave.


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

mho - cf's are bent t-5's. The advantage t-5's have is that it is possible to get more efficient reflectors (possible, not guarenteed). CF's have more watts per inch - but can not match the efficiency of t-5's.

Basically the light is just as good from one or another. With a good t-5 system you will be investing more in reflectors, with a good cf you will be getting a narrower system - which might even have a slightly lower initial cost, but slightly higher operating costs.

The second, big bet, comes on predicting the future. I truely thought that t-5's came from the the building (and architectural) industry - not euro reefers. Commerical buildings spend $$$$ in lighting cost annually. Even saving a few percent a year pays off in the long run. They are showing up in commerical buildings already and will probably eventually replace t-8s (which have all but completely replaced t12's in commercial buildings). 

If this trend (that I think I am seeing the utter tip of) continues - in 5-10 years t5's will start to become as cheep as t8's and t12's (if you know where to look, it will take twice as long for your local Walmart to adopt). 

Sorry no hard answer. I would say it is an issue of compactness, initial, and long term operational costs - and ultimately user preference.


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

so are you guys saying that you get more light from T-5 bulbs with good reflectors? because i was thinking of buying this 

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=32850;category_id=1853;pcid1=1843;pcid2=

for my 40 gallon tank. It holds two T-5 bulbs, 21 watts each. so it'll be 42 watts over my 40 gal tank. will it be too little light? im only planning on growing java fern/moss and anubias in it, and maybe some low light foreground plant like HC


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

> low light foreground plant like HC


What? When did HC become a low light plant? Did I miss something here?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 5, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing. haha


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

that's what i read from various sites. and some one in here said that he grows his under low light also


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

Raimeiken said:


> so are you guys saying that you get more light from T-5 bulbs with good reflectors? because i was thinking of buying this
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=32850;category_id=1853;pcid1=1843;pcid2=
> 
> for my 40 gallon tank. It holds two T-5 bulbs, 21 watts each. so it'll be 42 watts over my 40 gal tank. will it be too little light? im only planning on growing java fern/moss and anubias in it, and maybe some low light foreground plant like HC


someone answer my question please.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Raimeiken said:


> someone answer my question please.


Other than the HC you'll be fine with this fixture... HC will try and grow up to the light and not stay on the bottom. From my understading of HC in order for it to form a carpet youll need more like 3wpg (rule of thumb).


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

Raimeiken,
You should look into the high output t5's like the Tek lights.
The normal output ones that you are looking at are designed to be energy efficient, not make lots of light. They are better than NO t8's but do not compare to HO t5's.


----------



## Stan the Man (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Raimeiken. I have the Coralife Aqualights (24" double-light fixtures). Due to their sleek design, you can cram quite a few on top of your aquarium. I managed to fit four of them on top of my 30g bowfront, giving a total of 112 watts (~3.7 watts/gallon). The included bulbs bring out the colours in your plants. A disadvantage is that they do not come with parabolic reflectors. Of course, if my wife allowed it, I would've considered getting the Tek T5 hanging fixture (high output, parabolic reflectors!).


----------



## olsaltybastard (Oct 18, 2005)

Here is my reef tank with two 36" 6 bulb TEK fixtures. These hoods will burn images into your retina for hours if you stare at them for just a few seconds.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I just bought a 6 x 54w Tek fixture off "seeds" eBay store last night. Sure, they may be used for hydroponics, but this particular one has TWO power cords, not one like some have said. Here's a line from the item description:

Two switches and 2 ea 8ft power-cords allowing for dawn and dusk control 


Anyway, it was $294 for the 48" 6 bulb fixture (shipped), which was $45 cheaper than the exact same thing at specialty-lights.com. I ended up buying 2 x 54w AM 10,000k bulbs off bigal's and 4 x 54w GE 6500k bulbs off reefgeek.

I *did* see a placed called Hydroponics gardening equipment hydroponics systems, grow lights and hydroponic nutrients at 4 Hydroponics.com by Growco Indoor Gardening Supply in Grand Rapids, Michigan which sold T-5 fixtures for cheaper, but they appear to only have one cord, like the type you were talking about.


----------



## CarolF (Dec 6, 2006)

I chose the more expensive tek lighting because of the great reflectors and the multiple cords for setting the timers. That and the reduced cost of running less light with maximum output adds up. I have bought cheap units that I need more watts to get the same effect less does with the tex 5... the reflectors will make a huge difference. Quality pays for itself over and over.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

Buy Aquarium T5 Fluorescent Retrofit Kits Here!


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

what about effective bulb life? how often should t5's be replaced?


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

The t5 bulb Was created to save energy, but the T5 HO was created by a german group that wanted to make an efficient, affordable reef light. I have the current nova extreme 4 bulb system, and love it. it is a cheap system(200$ on foster and smith)and it doesn't have individual refleectors, but you could probally fit 4 reflectors in the unit.

It is much brighter imho than the coralife aqualight 260 PC on my planted tank. Hornwart is my best indicator for light here. under the t5's(2 actinic, 2 10000k) the hornwart will grow from 3" tall monday, to 18" tall next monday, amazing, with no ferts or co2, and in a stream of o2 bbubbles. under PC(coralife) hornwart grows from 6" monday, to 18" in a few weeks, but the plant looks better, it's bronze and bushy, instead of dark green and scragly. but this tank gets flourish and nitrates.

I know under PC's, most acropora corals brown or bleach out, and under t5's, they are beutifull as under metal halides.

also, Bubblee tip anemones under PC need to be close to the surface, and they can be anywhere under t5's. Actually, that's the reason i wanted t5's to start, the 55 gallon tank w/nova extreme is gonna be a reef when i get a job.

I have heard the tek's are the best thing next to metal halide, and personally believe it, but they are very expensive.


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

Rex Grigg said:


> PC bulbs are bent T5 lights. Always remember that.


and metal halides are pressure mercury?

t8/t10 come in u bends. a compact fluorescent is not a t5. who comes up with this stuff?

t5's output more par per watt than the other options. they're cheaper, and better. that's why people use them.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

T5 is just the size of the bulb. Most PC's are t5 size, but some are smaller or larger.


----------



## milkdud (Jan 1, 2007)

I see people advocating a 3" reflector as being the best for T5's but the TEK retrofit reflector is only 2" wide. I'm confused.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

milkdud said:


> I see people advocating a 3" reflector as being the best for T5's but the TEK retrofit reflector is only 2" wide. I'm confused.


It could have to do with the angles the reflector is bent in, a certain angle is better than the others.


----------



## milkdud (Jan 1, 2007)

So which angle is the best? Where would one get a 3" T5 reflector?


----------



## reiverix (Dec 2, 2004)

All the PCs I have are wider than a T5. More like a T6. If you place them together you can see the difference. Subtle but noticable.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

its more for size comparison purposes when people say Pc's are bent t5's. It may not be exact, but it gets the point across. 

T5 should always be more efficent, and to alot of people, that makes it better.
Pc's are cheaper initially(at this point in time).

i saw t4's in lowes the other day. haha. Ideally, you'd want an infinetly small point light with a matching reflector....almost negating restrike. And ofcourse this light wouldn't require electricity. :icon_mrgr


----------

